# thinking of moving to kyrenia



## stelee77 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there

I want to move to kyrenia and give it a go,i did live in paphos for a year,but split with my girlfriend and we both returned to england,when we was in paphos we visited kyrenia,and it seemed just as good as paphos.
im thinking if i move to kyrenia and it goes tits up i can just jump in a cab to paphos.I have done my research but the results are limited for the north side,but the main reason for giving it a crack is value for money.
I have investments else where so am not needing to work.

When i was in paphos i did not not work for a year,just ate out every night,went to the beach every other day,layed around the pool,went on walks and explored the area in our jeep,but after a year i was stared to get bored so if i move to kyernia i hope to find some work, not to worried about pay,i might even work for free for half a day,may be help a handy man,crack jokes all day or some thing,as long as its not hard graff in the heat,im hoping that an ex pat living in kyrenia could let me know what my chances are of getting work,paid or vuluntary,i could even take up golf,just dont want to end up bored out of my mind.

Also my other worry about living in kyernia is finding a girlfriend or having no female company,im guessing most ex pats are retired couples and the young people have moved over as a family,i know in paphos theres loads of single women from all nationalites living there working full time,and you can always meet the holiday girls,i was told greek cypriot women dont really get involved with foreigners,but it seems in the south there would be a good chance of meeting some one,not so shore about kyrenia,would i be right in thinking the turkish cypriot girls would not get involved with a brit ex pat,im 32 years old.

My other concern is i cant find a letting agents that does long term lets on detached villas with private pools,so im not sure what the rent would be on some thing quite nice with private pool within walking of the marina and eminities,im hoping buy living in the north ill get more for my money.

Any advice or help on the above questions would be great.


----------



## Sunfires79 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Kyrenia*

Just read your message & had a little chuckle to myself! 
I cant give you much advice, but my parents moved to Kyrenia 3 years ago now & im i a prime position to relocate there myself. Trouble is im 31 and dont fancy living in a retirement village! plus im a nurse and there doesnt appear to be much need for those in Cyprus!! 
I have a young daughter, so if i am going to move abroad, i need to get on with it! have been looking at Oz too.
Im scared ill be a lonely spinster too!!! The turkish cypriots arnt really too friendly. think they want brits out really. The actual Turkish people who come to work are must friendlier!

Hope you get some good advice & good luck x x



I want to move to kyrenia and give it a go,i did live in paphos for a year,but split with my girlfriend and we both returned to england,when we was in paphos we visited kyrenia,and it seemed just as good as paphos.
im thinking if i move to kyrenia and it goes tits up i can just jump in a cab to paphos.I have done my research but the results are limited for the north side,but the main reason for giving it a crack is value for money.
I have investments else where so am not needing to work.

When i was in paphos i did not not work for a year,just ate out every night,went to the beach every other day,layed around the pool,went on walks and explored the area in our jeep,but after a year i was stared to get bored so if i move to kyernia i hope to find some work, not to worried about pay,i might even work for free for half a day,may be help a handy man,crack jokes all day or some thing,as long as its not hard graff in the heat,im hoping that an ex pat living in kyrenia could let me know what my chances are of getting work,paid or vuluntary,i could even take up golf,just dont want to end up bored out of my mind.

Also my other worry about living in kyernia is finding a girlfriend or having no female company,im guessing most ex pats are retired couples and the young people have moved over as a family,i know in paphos theres loads of single women from all nationalites living there working full time,and you can always meet the holiday girls,i was told greek cypriot women dont really get involved with foreigners,but it seems in the south there would be a good chance of meeting some one,not so shore about kyrenia,would i be right in thinking the turkish cypriot girls would not get involved with a brit ex pat,im 32 years old.

My other concern is i cant find a letting agents that does long term lets on detached villas with private pools,so im not sure what the rent would be on some thing quite nice with private pool within walking of the marina and eminities,im hoping buy living in the north ill get more for my money.

Any advice or help on the above questions would be great.[/QUOTE]


----------



## stelee77 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sunfires79 said:


> Just read your message & had a little chuckle to myself!
> I cant give you much advice, but my parents moved to Kyrenia 3 years ago now & im i a prime position to relocate there myself. Trouble is im 31 and dont fancy living in a retirement village! plus im a nurse and there doesnt appear to be much need for those in Cyprus!!
> I have a young daughter, so if i am going to move abroad, i need to get on with it! have been looking at Oz too.
> Im scared ill be a lonely spinster too!!! The turkish cypriots arnt really too friendly. think they want brits out really. The actual Turkish people who come to work are must friendlier!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Cheers miss sunfires

I thought i could private message you,or i just cant work it out,good luck to you as well i know how it feels,if you did go to kyrenia you would have a baby sitter,and if i was there we could go out and knock back a few cheeky ones,look out for me,i guess i would stand out like a sore thumb,but to be honest for me the south seems a safer option.Oz was one of the ten places i have thought about moving to in the last few months,but its just to far away but i can see the appeal.

good luck


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very interesting topic for a change  

Greek Cypriot women are not that simple.. They look past the outer person and to the inner wallet, so if your loaded you will be fine.. If you can keep them in channel sunglasses and Audi convertibles then your sorted!! The Turkish won't like a member of the family fraternising with an infidel so probably a no-go. 

There are many Russian and eastern Europeans to try also.. For some reason most Cypriot men i know have settled with Bulgarian girls?? maybe they are cheaper to run??


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Very interesting topic for a change
> 
> Greek Cypriot women are not that simple.. They look past the outer person and to the inner wallet, so if your loaded you will be fine.. If you can keep them in channel sunglasses and Audi convertibles then your sorted!! The Turkish won't like a member of the family fraternising with an infidel so probably a no-go.
> 
> There are many Russian and eastern Europeans to try also.. For some reason most Cypriot men i know have settled with Bulgarian girls?? maybe they are cheaper to run??


In my experience Cyprus has proven to be matriarchal in the extreme - property (land) and wealth is passed on through the ladies - the men are the hangers on - all those gucci handbags, designer glasses and convertibles (and the odd pair of plastic enhancements) are courtesy of selling off landholdings rather than via the boyfriend's wallet. Many have seen the light via education and have imported in foreign husbands, and on the rare occasion that there is no female line, the sons get a bit rebellious, inheriting land and possessions being a rarity for them, so they splash out on hunting dogs and Russian or Bulgarian women to keep it in the family... Of course this is a bit of an unfair generalisation and there are many happily married couples (and some very rich self made Cypriot Men) but there are also quite a few rich single ladies out there too, they don't all depend on boyfriend's wallets for their perks.


----------

